# October Photo Contest Tie Breaker



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

Nice photos it will definitely be a hard one!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to JDandBigAm for winning the October Photo Contest. That's a great photo.
I'll add it to the Winners' Gallery.

The new Photo Contest will start on the 1st of November.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

*Congratulations JDandBigAm! Such a sweet picture...such a sweet face.*


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats JDandBigAm! That was a great photo. Tough choice though, because Honey looks so sweet in her photo as well.....I think the straw hat was the difference.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Congrats JDandBigAm! That was a great photo. Tough choice though, because Honey looks so sweet in her photo as well.....I think the straw hat was the difference.


Agree, tough choice but who could resist the hat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations *JDandBigAm!*


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Archie’s extending a congratulatory handshake to JDandBigAm!!! That face and hat are just too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

FurdogDad said:


> Congrats JDandBigAm! That was a great photo. Tough choice though, because Honey looks so sweet in her photo as well.....I think the straw hat was the difference.


I have to agree, that hat was the best! Congrats again.
Honey's honored to be the 'bridesmaid' lol


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ivyacres....that was a beautiful photo too !


----------

